# I need a new web browser



## Ikrit (Nov 22, 2013)

chrome: buggy and often unresponsive, constantly fails to load pages.

Firefox: less buggy, but is so slow i'm waiting like 10 seconds for pages to load


is this windows 8 fault? i've become seriously annoyed. and would appreciate any form of help


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2013)

Try Opera.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 22, 2013)

For a new Web browser, try Opera.

Start Firefox and Chrome in safe mode (no extensions) and see if they're still slow and buggy.  I don't remember how to do it in Chrome, but for Firefox: Right-click on an empty part of the Start Screen, click on All apps, click on Command Prompt, type "start firefox -safe-mode" and press Enter.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 22, 2013)

Avant is getting popular too if you don't like Opera. It mixes elements from Firefox,  Chrome,  and IE and runs stable.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 22, 2013)

Could be a Win8 issue though I use Waterfox and it works fine on Win7


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> is this windows 8 fault?



Probably but why would you be using Windows 8 either way?


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Probably but why would you be using Windows 8 either way?


got a new laptop, had to dealwithit.jpg


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Probably but why would you be using Windows 8 either way?


Windows 8 runs better. You hardly ever have to use Metro if you're that against it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm probably gonna get crucified, but the latest versions of IE have been kicking the shit out of everything else for me lately. Windows 8.1

BTW, I'm talking about the desktop version, not the metro version.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 23, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm probably gonna get crucified, but the latest versions of IE have been kicking the shit out of everything else for me lately. Windows 8.1
> 
> BTW, I'm talking about the desktop version, not the metro version.


Me too, been consistently faster than Firefox and no crashes. Not having ad block is a bitch though, if it was there it'd be my main browser.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Me too, been consistently faster than Firefox and no crashes. Not having ad block is a bitch though, if it was there it'd be my main browser.


Well, Adblock Plus is available for it, but I find it freezes up a lot when it's running. Hopefully a new version gets released soon. Tracking protection lists tend to do a lot of the same work though. That said, I've been having issues with IE and certain sites... Namely YouTube. The new comments system has been a colossal pain in the ass and refuses to work with IE. I've also noticed that png images when loaded directly tend to not display but instead download, which is a huge pain.

But it's the damn smoothest and fastest browser I've ever used. For the time being... I've switched back to Chrome with experimental GPU rendering turned on. It's fast enough, but I'd prefer IE at this point. As far as security goes, I'd actually call it the same, if not more secure than Chrome. I've seen Chrome drive-by downloaded just the same as Firefox and IE of yesteryear.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2013)

Keep in mind that current builds of Firefox are 32 bit only, but they do have the experimental http://nightly.mozilla.org/ Nightly which has been doing pretty well. But you can't keep Nightly running (hence the name) restart it daily.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 23, 2013)

What are you doing to chrome that'd make it so buggy and unresponsive?

Do you ever clear your browser cache? And do you have sufficient space left on your hard drive? (How much?)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

I find that Firefox just needs a new profile every now and then to work properly.
Close Firefix, hit start, then "Run" (or type in run into the searchbar depending on your OS) and enter "firefox.exe -profilemanager". There you can make a new userprofile that will be completely empty. It's like reinstalling Firefox without actually deleting anything. The nice thing about this is that Firefox is completely fresh again and if you need to access your old browsing history or bookmarks you can just switch back to your old profile.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 23, 2013)

You could try shutting down any addons in Firefox... I use their Aurora program and once I cleaned out all the adware that was installed by various useless programs it runs like a champ.  

addons can be found under the tool sub-menu of firefox....  you might have a lot of... stuff.... running without you knowing it.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 24, 2013)

Try Pale Moon.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 24, 2013)

Every Firefox problem I've ever come across (aside from leaking memory like a sieve) has been caused by bad plugins or extensions, regardless of OS.  I'm posting this from Firefox on 64-bit Windows 8.1, and it's at least as fast and stable as Internet Explorer on 8 and Firefox on any other OS.

I suspect the reason IE starts so quickly on Windows 8 is because most of it is preloaded, especially if any Metro apps are running.


----------

